# VIP222 and its connections.



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all, I am curious. 
Does anyone know if the VIP222 will allow use of more than one set of TV 2 connections on the back ?

I currently run the Home Distribution yellow coax to my home coax network, and pick up the programming from the 2nd tuner by changing the channel to 60 on a television connected to the coax network.

I would also like to use the TV2 analog RCA jacks on the back (red white and yellow) to run signal to my PC.

The TV1 tuner is connected to my main TV via HDMI.

Does anyone know if the VIP222 will let the coax and RCA's on TV2 tuner provide a signal simultaneously ?









.....................................................................................^.......^
I want to use the yellow coax labeled Home Distribution and the column marked TV2 next to it in the center of the above picture.
I used small arrows to point to them.

So my current setup is:
Tuner TV1 using HDMI to single tv.
Tuner TV2 using home distribution yellow coax to feed home coax network

My desired config is:
Tuner TV1 using HDMI to single tv.
Tuner TV2 using home distribution yellow coax to feed home coax network signal.
Tuner TV2 using RCA inputs as well to feed PC signal.

hope thats clear. I am pretty new to this.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Rugerx, I think all of the outputs are active simultaneously.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

dahenny said:


> Rugerx, I think all of the outputs are active simultaneously.


All the outputs are "hot" but I think only *TV1* outputs are available to hook-up an additional TV to.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

wreck said:


> All the outputs are "hot" but I think only *TV1* outputs are available to hook-up an additional TV to.


All outputs, including TV2 are hot simultaneously.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> All outputs, including TV2 are hot simultaneously.


So from the back of the box only the TV2 RCA plugs are usable to hook up TV2. Correct??


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep, but if your going to string the connection any kind of distance, you want to amplify it.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, I think this will work very nicely!


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

rugerx said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I think this will work very nicely!


Just curious, how are you connecting to your PC?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

wreck said:


> Just curious, how are you connecting to your PC?


Ya, cause TV2 and the yellow RF connection are controlled with the UHF remote. You plan on changing channels manually?


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

DustoMan said:


> Ya, cause TV2 and the yellow RF connection are controlled with the UHF remote. You plan on changing channels manually?


Sorry for delay on reply. As of now, it works just fine, yet I still must use the Dish remote to change channels.

My system was configured by the Dish tech to use UHF remotes for tv1 and tv2.

I assumed both tv1 and tv2 can be controlled via IR as well? My original remote for tv1 is IR and still controls the channels just fine with UHF enabled on tv1 and tv2.

So my plan was to try and use a tv tuner card in the PC with MS Media Center, and use an IR blaster to change channels on my reciever. 
Pretty nifty setup if it works.

Here is a link with info on the remotes for Media Center, and how to get it to work with an IR blaster.
Anyone know if the IR and UHF are both enabled for both recievers?

http://www.hdtvtunerinfo.com/mceremoteinstall.html


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

rugerx said:


> Sorry for delay on reply. As of now, it works just fine, yet I still must use the Dish remote to change channels.
> 
> My system was configured by the Dish tech to use UHF remotes for tv1 and tv2.
> 
> ...


I *think* I get it! So the TV tuner card on your PC has RCA plugs on it? I never thought about it before -- but I guess you would *have* to have either component jacks or HDMI to get a HD signal to the card!


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

wreck said:


> I *think* I get it! So the TV tuner card on your PC has RCA plugs on it? I never thought about it before -- but I guess you would *have* to have either component jacks or HDMI to get a HD signal to the card!


Exactly. RCA's to the PC, or coax off a splitter.

My card isnt HD. So no worries. Just wanted the functionality of a media center pc + Dish.

Now if someone actually made a HD hub of sorts, where you could split off HD signal, that would be grounds to upgrade to a HD card!


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

rugerx said:


> Exactly. RCA's to the PC, or coax off a splitter.
> 
> My card isnt HD. So no worries. Just wanted the functionality of a media center pc + Dish.
> 
> Now if someone actually made a HD hub of sorts, where you could split off HD signal, that would be grounds to upgrade to a HD card!


I have my TV2 hooked up to Media Center. The only problem is that the Media Center works on a buffer of that amounts to about 5 seconds on my computer, so everything I do with the remote is delayed by about 5 seconds. Its kind of obnoxious, but nothing to do with Dish.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

rugerx said:
 

> Exactly. RCA's to the PC, or coax off a splitter.
> 
> My card isnt HD. So no worries. Just wanted the functionality of a media center pc + Dish.
> 
> Now if someone actually made a HD hub of sorts, where you could split off HD signal, that would be grounds to upgrade to a HD card!


TV2 isn't going to give you HD anyways. You COULD use the coax, HDMI, or component outputs from the ViP 222 (from TV1) and run them to the PC for HD. You then use a Pro 6.3 UHF TV1 remote to change channels.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

wreck said:


> TV2 isn't going to give you HD anyways. You COULD use the coax, HDMI, or component outputs from the ViP 222 (from TV1) and run them to the PC for HD. You then use a Pro 6.3 UHF TV1 remote to change channels.


No. TV1 can be controlled with the IR too. So the PC can change the channels. I'm positive that TV2 is UHF controlled only.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

DustoMan said:


> No. TV1 can be controlled with the IR too. So the PC can change the channels. I'm positive that TV2 is UHF controlled only.


Well I finally called dish and got transferred to advanced support.

TV tuner 2 will not accpet IR commands. So I had to use TV1 via the svideo connection.

It works quite well. To bad someone doesnt make box to convert IR signals sent by the IR blaster to UHF so I could use tuner 2.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm still not totally clear on the ViP222 TV1 outputs. If you have your main TV1 connected with HDMI, can you also out put a HD signal to second "TV1" via coax. I realize they will both output only the content from that one signal, but will the coax carry HD signal? Cable TV can carry HD via coax, so why can't it carry HD with satellite?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

wreck said:


> I realize they will both output only the content from that one signal, but will the coax carry HD signal? Cable TV can carry HD via coax, so why can't it carry HD with satellite?


Only the HDMI and YPbPr outputs will output an HD resolution signal. All out outputs will be down rezzed.

Cable TV, uses set top boxed for the scrambled premium content, in which case you would also be limited to a HDMI/DVI or Component Video (YPbPr) output for HDTV resolution viewing. The unscrambled QAM HD content that Comcast or similar sends out unscrambled is public TV and are not pay TV channels. IIRC.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Only the HDMI and YPbPr outputs will output an HD resolution signal. All out outputs will be down rezzed.
> 
> Cable TV, uses set top boxed for the scrambled premium content, in which case you would also be limited to a HDMI/DVI or Component Video (YPbPr) output for HDTV resolution viewing. The unscrambled QAM HD content that Comcast or similar sends out unscrambled is public TV and are not pay TV channels. IIRC.


I guess that is where I am fuzzy. When I had Comcast cable, my QAM tuner could pick up HD straight from coax without a box. That is why I thought coax could carry HD.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

wreck said:


> I guess that is where I am fuzzy. When I had Comcast cable, my QAM tuner could pick up HD straight from coax without a box. That is why I thought coax could carry HD.


Coax can carry HD short distances, just not always with the best results, just for optimum quality use HDMI or the like component.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rugerx said:


> Coax can carry HD short distances, just not always with the best results, just for optimum quality use HDMI or the like component.


Saying this may confuse wreck even more.

Yes HD could be carried buy Coax, and the first HDTV's in Japan were analog and were coax fed, but as the content owners became increasingly more interested in protecting the content (cough cough HDCP), digital secured connections became standard. Yes your right analog connections do have restrictions, but then again HDMI length does as well. At a certain length they all need amplification....


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Saying this may confuse wreck even more.
> 
> Yes HD could be carried buy Coax, and the first HDTV's in Japan were analog and were coax fed, but as the content owners became increasingly more interested in protecting the content (cough cough HDCP), digital secured connections became standard. Yes your right analog connections do have restrictions, but then again HDMI length does as well. At a certain length they all need amplification....


I currently do use HDMI from the ViP222 to my main Panny Plasma. I run about 100' of coax (w/ amplifier to a second TV1 [Digital SDTV]) in another room -- with excellent picture. I was wanting to replace that second TV with actual HD. Bottom line is that I *have* to use component or HDMI to accomplish this, right?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

wreck said:


> Bottom line is that I *have* to use component or HDMI to accomplish this, right?


Correct.


----------



## rugerx (Jan 7, 2008)

And just in case, remember the 222 only offers HD on TV1, TV2 is standard digital.

Hmm do they even make a dual HD reciever ?


----------

